# Everyone is stupid



## DSCUBER9000 (Dec 15, 2007)

I hate you all. Zack & Wiki total sales: (Less than) 35,000 copies. I'm going to go PETA-crazy over this.

You hate casual games on the Wii? Well look at these sales:

High School Musical: 180,000
Mario Party 8: 1,400,000
Carnival Games: 300,000
Wii Play: 4,000,000
The most hard-core difficult game on Wii: (Less than) 35,000

If you did not buy Zack & Wiki, YOU are the reason that we are getting all of this shovelware casual crap on the Wii. If you did not buy Zack & Wiki, YOU are the reason that the five latest reviews on IGN Wii average out to around a score of 3. If you did not buy Zack & Wiki, you are responsible for the death and enslavement of millions worldwide.

----------

Dear Capcom people who made Zack & Wiki:

Where do you get off? Great gameplay mixed with excellent puzzles? For $10 cheaper than My Word Coach, Carnival Games, or Chicken Shoot? Who do you think you are?

----------

If you did not buy Zack & Wiki, that is the message you sent to Capcom, and the entire gaming industry. You suck.


----------



## Justin (Dec 15, 2007)

You my friend, exaggerate.

I'm sooo sorry the game you like didn't get more sales then that. >_>;


----------



## Micah (Dec 15, 2007)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> I hate you all. Zack & Wiki total sales: (Less than) 35,000 copies. I'm going to go PETA-crazy over this.
> 
> You hate casual games on the Wii? Well look at these sales:
> 
> ...


 OK then.


I asked for it for Christmas if that makes you happy.


----------



## Justin (Dec 15, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> DSCUBER9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did too.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Dec 15, 2007)

So you're telling me to buy Zack and Wiki?


----------



## Knightshot (Dec 15, 2007)

zack and wiki is not a good game... <_<


----------



## Gabby (Dec 15, 2007)

Knightshot said:
			
		

> zack and wiki is not a good game... <_<


 agreed


----------



## NINTENDO_ZEALOT (Dec 15, 2007)

35,000 of those buyers are most likely gamers. Why?, well only gamers knew about the Zack and Wiki campaign, ask yourself why casual gamers would think about buying this anyways.


----------



## Zero_13 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow.

I've played better games.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Dec 15, 2007)

> I'm going to go PETA-crazy over this.


 :lol: 

Anyways, Zack & Wiki is a great game. Anyone who says different really is too young to appreciate it. 

It is the perfect game style for the Wii. It brings out everything in the Wii. What DSCUBER9000 is saying is that don't complain about the lack of hardcore games or third party support when you don't support them when they make a great game. 

He isn't saying its the best game by any means. Hell there are a lot of better games but if you let this one get away from you then you are missing something.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 15, 2007)

sorry for not having cash to throw around currently and feeling good with other games right now.  O and sorry for not having the power to get an entire market of casual gamers to buy a game that I really haven't seen much advertisement for.  May be it is just me but I have seen commercials on TV for carnival games and not for Zack and Wiki...


----------



## ƒish (Dec 15, 2007)

What the hell is Zack and Wiki?


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 15, 2007)

Zack & Wiki impressed me more than Galaxy, I'll tell you that.  In some ways, it's even better than Radiant Dawn.


----------



## ƒish (Dec 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Zack & Wiki impressed me more than Galaxy, I'll tell you that.  In some ways, it's even better than Radiant Dawn.


 What is it!? D:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 15, 2007)

point and click adventure game for wii


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Dec 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Supermarioluigi (Dec 15, 2007)

Maybe if there was actually something about it something.

One day, there's nothing and then suddenly 'OMG Zack & Wiki'
I mean, ...I can't even form the words...
like there's no advertisement...

Maybe if people actually knew about it, they'd buy it.


I did it see it in the store today, and thought about buying it...but I've got to save my money for once...


----------



## Micah (Dec 15, 2007)

Supermarioluigi said:
			
		

> Maybe if there was actually something about it something.
> 
> One day, there's nothing and then suddenly 'OMG Zack & Wiki'
> I mean, ...I can't even form the words...
> ...


 I've seen advertisments in magazines for Zack and Wiki.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Dec 15, 2007)

In the end, Capcom is the one to blame for not advertising it. Still, its been talked a lot here and you guys should know about it if you don't.


----------



## InfinityDragon (Dec 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 15, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> In the end, Capcom is the one to blame for not advertising it. Still, its been talked a lot here and you guys should know about it if you don't.


 well yeah for people like us who go on a video game forum dedicated to a nintendo franchise... but the advertising has been lacking in places a casual gamer would look so the sales can't really reflect how good a game is, just how appealing they made it to the new market that Nintendo has created, Yes I want to keep hardcore games but why not get people interested in a game like this who bought the system for wii sports?


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 15, 2007)

I am extremely mad at Capcom for not advertising.  In fact, I might as well tell someone at Capcom ...


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I am extremely mad at Capcom for not advertising.  In fact, I might as well tell someone at Capcom ...


 Too late now...


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 15, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, hey, maybe they'll ramp up the marketing for the (rumored and likely) Zack & Wiki 2...?


----------



## ƒish (Dec 15, 2007)

InfinityDragon said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## InfinityDragon (Dec 16, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Dec 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Zack & Wiki impressed me more than Galaxy, I'll tell you that.  *In some ways, it's even better than Radiant Dawn.*


 If that isn't saying something, I don't know what can.


----------



## InfinityDragon (Dec 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what has me worried. If the game is selling this bad, it pretty much guarantees that there won't be any sequels T_T. Why would Capcom make another game if they're not making any money on this one? And you'd think that more people would give it a try since it's not sold at full price.


----------



## ƒish (Dec 16, 2007)

InfinityDragon said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## InfinityDragon (Dec 16, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Tyler (Dec 16, 2007)

InfinityDragon said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rayman Raving Rabids didn't sell well. Ubisoft still made a sequel. (Even though that's selling worse so far.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> InfinityDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought it sold well...


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> InfinityDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What're you talking about?  Raving Rabbids sold very well.


----------



## Justin (Dec 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**Justin125* bought RRR1.

http://ravingrabbidsmusic.skyrock.com/


----------



## Micah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Dec 16, 2007)

InfinityDragon said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, Capcom has put hardly any faith in the game. When it first came out, there were hardly any copies of it, and even today there has been no advertising at all. Maybe the fact that 35,000 copies were sold despite Capcom doing nothing to help the game at all will tell them that if they do some advertising and help the game sell, they have a potential money-maker here.

That, or Capcom could make a Zack & Wiki mini-game compilation set at a circus and Capcom can sell 400,000 copies.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Dec 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> InfinityDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 RRR sold around 1,000,000 copies.     

I forget RRR2's sales, but I know they were substantially worse, around Zack & Wiki level...


----------

